
Deploying Containers in the Real World: Part 2 of Grammarly's Docker Journey - f00biebletch
http://tech.grammarly.com/blog/posts/How-We-Deploy-Containers-at-Grammarly.html
======
tuxslayer
would be nice to see if this approach is applicable for deploying backend-less
websites with static content only

------
galyna
Great job! A real breakthrough!

------
Lori_Lori
This is awesome!

